# 1st post - upgrade machinery?



## CletePurcel (Jan 5, 2014)

I have had a Delonghi coffee machine for a while now (A BCO410) and want to get more seriously into making coffee. I also bought a grinder (Dualit 75015).

The Delonghi is here:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/DeLonghi-BCO410-Loading-15-Bar-Machine/dp/B003UMHO8G/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top

I understand that this (and the grinder) are probably subpar as far as espresso is concerned. However I have been playing with it after reading some of the posts on here. If I set the grind to finest or use Illy espresso coffee I can get a shot that takes about 25-30 seconds with a strong tamp on 15g of coffee. But it still tastes quite bitter. The Illy is undrinkable, but I have been trying Rave Rwandan and Italian Job and those taste noticeably better, but not fantastic.

I am going to upgrade the grinder to an MC2 as per several advice threads on here, but should I upgrade the Delonghi as well or wait and see how it and the new grinder work out? I am looking into the Gaggia Classic. as a replacement. Are these Delonghi machines really that bad?

BTW I am not going to try and mod the grinder (I am going to use it at work for filter coffee).

Thanks in advance for any tips.

Cheers

Mark


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hi and welcome to the forum.

Short answer buy a classic , get a non pressurised baskets for it and change the steam wand to the silvia one .

Classics come up on here a bit and eBay plus on amazon warehouse too, I wouldn't pay full price for one .

With an mc2 you can produce proper espresso with fresh beans etc.


----------



## CletePurcel (Jan 5, 2014)

Wow that was quick.

I assume that the Classic does not come with the non-pressurised basket? What is the difference?

Thanks.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

CletePurcel said:


> I assume that the Classic does not come with the non-pressurised basket? What is the difference?


New Classics are supplied with a portafilter basket designed to give lots of crema in order to convince the user this is how coffee should be. As Boots says, if you get a Classic, ditch pressurised basket and get a non-pressurised version - widely available and cheap.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Agree with the above advice re the Classic and non pressurised basket. Baskets go for about £5.

Getting a decent grinder is key, it's more important than the machine IMHO. An MC2 is entry level for espresso don't rule out a used one they come up on here for about £80-£85.


----------



## CletePurcel (Jan 5, 2014)

Thanks. I'm looking into some Gaggia Classics on ebay. There seem to be quite a few.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

CletePurcel said:


> Thanks. I'm looking into some Gaggia Classics on ebay. There seem to be quite a few.


I'd be a bit wary of buying used Classics of EBay. Grinders tend to be a bit more resilient but machines need more TLC.

I'd definitely recommend going for a used from a more reliable source such as the forum as they tend to have been better looked after. Just my 2p on that one.


----------



## CletePurcel (Jan 5, 2014)

urbanbumpkin said:


> I'd be a bit wary of buying used Classics of EBay. Grinders tend to be a bit more resilient but machines need more TLC.
> 
> I'd definitely recommend going for a used from a more reliable source such as the forum as they tend to have been better looked after. Just my 2p on that one.


What would be a good price? I see that they are about £180 on Amazon. Maybe I should just get a new one...


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The *Gaggia Classic packages from Amazon Warehouse* are usually a safe bet

Mostly returns or damaged boxes only (unopened / not used)

They range from £120 to £170


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I went for an Amazon warehouse one in Jan last year I think it was £127, I have heard of people getting them for less.

I've seen unmodified Classics in good nick going on here from members for about £90.

Modified ones for a lot more depending on what comes with it


----------



## CletePurcel (Jan 5, 2014)

Thanks. I had not heard about Amazon Warehouse before.


----------



## CletePurcel (Jan 5, 2014)

Well I got a Gaggia Classic from Amazon Warehouse for £140 minus a £25 voucher I had so only £115. I also ordered a non-pressurised basket.

I also ordered the MC2 from Happy Donkey so I will soon be all set, but with more questions no doubt.

Thanks for all the sage advice.


----------



## coffeeman88 (Jan 11, 2014)

I got a delonghi as well. Its the EC310 espresso machine which I am really pleased with. It make great espresso. The review here says it make great crema http://yourbestcoffeemachine.com/top-coffee-machine-reviews-2013/ however I just can't make any crema at all. May be there are something wrong with my grounds or technique.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

coffeeman88 said:


> I got a delonghi as well. Its the EC310 espresso machine which I am really pleased with. It make great espresso. The review here says it make great crema http://yourbestcoffeemachine.com/top-coffee-machine-reviews-2013/ however I just can't make any crema at all. May be there are something wrong with my grounds or technique.


Hmmm I wouldn't put much faith in that review, the site is full of Nespresso machines Eric. . Probably has a pressurised basket which is making fake crema bu forcing air through the coffee.

What coffee are you using , if is fresh. Bought pre ground ?


----------



## coffeeman88 (Jan 11, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> Hmmm I wouldn't put much faith in that review, the site is full of Nespresso machines Eric. . Probably has a pressurised basket which is making fake crema bu forcing air through the coffee.
> 
> What coffee are you using , if is fresh. Bought pre ground ?


I am just using the Lavazza coffee ground which someone suggested. Don't know much about coffee ground.


----------



## CletePurcel (Jan 5, 2014)

I tried running Lavazza red through my Gaggia and it was way too course. Filled the shot glasses in about 12 seconds.


----------

